# This place is awesome....:)



## Fire1386 (May 27, 2017)

Just wanted to take a minute and say thank you to all who make this site the way it is. Had an issue on the lake the other day, motor would drop down in rpm's at WOT and then back up. I am fairly new to working on outboards, so when I came home I visited here and made a search and started reading.....looks like a fuel delivery problem.....started to make a list........ plugged fuel filter.....bad fuel hoses....bad primer bulb...dirty carb....bad fuel pump....etc, etc. Started searching for replacement parts and rebuild kits for all....so I had some idea of cost of each....went to NAPA for new fuel filter since old one was a NAPA part....went to the lake the next day....problem seems corrected, runs at WOT just as it should......not a major tear down and rebuild, but a first step in my ability to work on an outboard and correct the problem....this site was the reason.......thanks to all....


----------



## Johnny (May 27, 2017)

good job Fire !!
I also think this is ONE AWESOME FORUM to learn and share ideas and experiences.
don't know why, but, I have always been intimidated by outboard repairs (everyone has their own fears).
my last outboard issue was the same as yours - fuel delivery - very frustrating indeed.
if you don't have the first clue as what to look for or where to start.
starting at the carb and working back to the gas tank can be expensive in repairing/replacing things
that are not the problem...... my philosophy is to start at the tank and work towards the motor.
the most simplest issues can be the most frustrating and time consuming (but can be the cheapest to fix).
again - good job on your fix !!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2017)

take full credit Thanks :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2017)

Awesome man! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 28, 2017)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## DaleH (May 28, 2017)

Glad...it..worked...for..you...but..man.....that...was.......tough..to...read.....


----------



## LDUBS (May 28, 2017)

DaleH said:


> Glad...it..worked...for..you...but..man.....that...was.......tough..to...read.....



Funny, I didn't even notice until I read your post. I think it made it easier for me to read, and that is all I will say on the subject ... period!


----------



## Fire1386 (May 28, 2017)

LOL sorry Dale. I will try and do better next time....


----------



## stinkfoot (May 28, 2017)

DaleH said:


> Glad...it..worked...for..you...but..man.....that...was.......tough..to...read.....


 Haha, I'm also a ... typist.....


----------



## WiskeyJaR (May 30, 2017)

I was able to read it just fine.....but then I ride a low horse :beer: :-


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2017)

WiskeyJaR said:


> I was able to read it just fine.....but then I ride a low horse :beer: :-



:LOL2:


----------



## Shoedawg (May 31, 2017)

LOL get ready for my OB motor questions coming soon to a thread near you. I am very confident that someone has an answer for me on here. Best forum on the net. EVER!!!


----------

